# Underclocking my HP mini 110's GPU?



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

So Ive been using my sisters old netbook for a while for my portable but now i have a new laptop so i dont need it anymore
So i was going to use my netbook as a remote server for my harddrives and printer so everyone in the house can access them.
but i know that with small form factors like a netbook, the cooling mechanism is not as good. so i was wondering, since i am going to be leaving this netbook on pretty much all the time, is there a way i can underclock or even better shut off the gpu?
will turning the display off turn the GPU off so it doesnt generate so much heat?
or how about disable the graphics driver and nero?
any insight is much appreciated!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Although your netbook is an extremely small form factor, each component is designed for low power usage. One side effect of this efficieny is less heat to dissipate. Unfortunately, your graphics subsystem needs to be intact for the PC to be operable.

So long as you keep the immediate area around the computer clear and clean, you should have no heat problems.


----------

